# Goats in the military



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

I was just curious how many of us in the armed services have GTO's
FC3 Podgorski, USN


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

06 m6 pensacola, FL
SrA 823 Red Horse Sq. USAF


----------



## Audi Killer (Mar 13, 2011)

05 qsm m6	us army, my wife is also in the army


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

04 torrid red A4 here in dahlgren va.


----------



## redgtslow (Apr 10, 2011)

2004 5.7L goat called redgtslow look it up on youtube and streetfire its stock A4 but i got my plans 

oh FT HOOD Texas the car me the owner IRAQ


----------



## redgtslow (Apr 10, 2011)

dude515 how do you like your car man? anything done to it? whats your fastest time? mine is a 13.6 @ 101.24


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

havn't ran it. plan to next friday. runnin custom ram air hood, k&n typhoon cai, custom cat back exhaust with x pipe, drilled/slotted rotors, dyno tune, fierce instinct zr tires, and a good thumpin audio system. Love it


----------



## redgtslow (Apr 10, 2011)

sounds great let me know the numbers im working on a NO2 cam K&n intake JBA longtube headers 200shot stage 2.5 heads from a 5.3L should get me 415rwhp to 430rwhp no NOS with 200 shot up to 630whp

all work done by east texas muscle cars for 5000 total 

look them up they have a stock bottom end 04 gto running 10.24 with same setup but it has convertor and few other things


----------



## redgtslow (Apr 10, 2011)

i think you can see the video from here


----------



## redgtslow (Apr 10, 2011)

PRC 6.0 heads 1,200.00 

head gaskets 100.00 

ARP head bolts 149.99 

install heads 350.00 

etmc NO2 cam 389.00 

7.4 pushrods 105.00 

K&N CAI 04 gto 293.84 

install cam/pr/cai 300.00 

pacesetter headers and connecting pipes for 04 GTO 450.00

install headers at same time of heads 200.00

rtv/rags/misc supplies 17.00 

HAZ MAT CHARGE FOR OIL/ANTIFREEZE 6.50 

GM DEXCOOL antifreeze 3 29.97T

shipping on heads 50.00 

shipping on cam/PR 15.00 

shipping on K&N 15.00 

shipping on headers 60.00

THIS IS WHAT I WOULD DO THIS WILL ADD
ABOUT 100HP to the wheels to 120RWHP. get this
all done first then do the nitrous. this is the best route
to go and best bang for the $$$$$. if you had anouther
1000$ i could od anice little nitrous setup.

$3,916.34 without nitrous but 4,916.34 with a 200shot


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

nice. a 200 nitro shot is pretty heavy though isnt it?


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

gonna be a fun ride. if only i had 5 grand floating around


----------



## redgtslow (Apr 10, 2011)

lol yeah its alot but it can handle it besides im not using it all the time just to get me my numbers then save to build the bottom end get new trans and a stall but for right now thats a deal i cant pass

i just want 10sec car 9's are achievable with this setup plus a little more drivetrain parts


----------



## redgtslow (Apr 10, 2011)

oh yeah its a nano kit nitrogen assited nitrous oxcide allows full use of bottle so 80secs of continued use allows no bottle warmers and gives you exact psi 1050 to use on cold night or wear ever


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yup.

E-6 USAF


----------



## DABIGBYRDMAN (May 27, 2011)

U.S. ARMY, 88m, 3/82 F.A., 1ST CAV. 2004 Impulse Blue Metallic


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks tech sergeant, soldier :cheers


----------



## DABIGBYRDMAN (May 27, 2011)

redgtslow, i'm still faster cause you weigh more than i do...lol


----------



## Gud2Goat (Apr 9, 2011)

05 PBM/BLK/A4/17

And, ETC(SS) U.S. Navy


----------



## scottquaint (Sep 15, 2011)

On leave from Afghanistan to Ohio Just bought a 2004 Quicksilver 6 speed GTO. Drove it for 2 weeks and LOVE it. Stationed currently in Afghanistan, Kandahar Air Field. 1/25BSB FMC CO. Stationed out of Fort Wainwright, Alaska. US Army.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks chief; soldier. thought this thread died. thanks for bringing it back :cheers


----------



## scottquaint (Sep 15, 2011)

Guess there isn't that many soldiers with Goats. But I know I freaking love mine and is gonna be with me for at least the next 20 years.


----------



## DABIGBYRDMAN (May 27, 2011)

scottquaint said:


> Guess there isn't that many soldiers with Goats. But I know I freaking love mine and is gonna be with me for at least the next 20 years.


Werd:agree:cheers


----------



## BanditGeek84 (Apr 15, 2011)

Air Force Staff Sergeant, Keesler AFB, MS. Midnight Blue '05.

There are three or four other GTOs that I've seen around the base here, and for a while we had a yellow Monaro running around.


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

U.S. Army Master Sergeant; Fort Hood, Texas


----------



## Rarr_LS2 (Mar 15, 2012)

05 6.0 LS2 Camp Pendleton, CA USMC


----------



## alienforce1 (May 24, 2012)

I'm in military sea lift command. Here in san diego dam near every gto i see has military stickers. I went to a shop where about 8 or 9 gto's hang out and the guy there said most of them were military. I've seen 2 on NASNI and 1 on sub base here in San Diego. I wonder if these guys are on this site. Hopefully they chime in.


----------



## youngmcgee (Dec 18, 2010)

USAF baby stationed at Patrick Air Force Base, FL. 

2005 Black M6, bought it after my return from Afghanistan


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

2004 QSM, stock. This is my 3rd one though. 




Rarr_LS2 said:


> 05 6.0 LS2 Camp Pendleton, CA USMC


Where are you located? I've been talking to GTO owners on base but no one gets on the forums. 

I work on the air station.


----------



## gregg5 (Aug 29, 2010)

US Air Force here with a 04 black m6, my only mods are long tubes, cat less mids, spintech mufflers & suede otrcai.


----------



## gregt7 (Jun 28, 2010)

2006 torrid red m6. HAAF GA


----------



## gregt7 (Jun 28, 2010)

*now at JBLM, WA


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

mmmmm USMC 2006 quicksliver m6 car is in detroit for the moment I'm in japan. bought a lot of extras while in 'Stan =] already had heads,cam,headers spin tech pro streets (no cat or res) k&n ,msd,black and red stock 17"s,and maverick man carbon fiber lip spoiler and and pedders super car coil overs and track xa =] happy man


----------



## Helbergck (Jan 25, 2012)

04 Pulse Red 6 speed. Stationed at Cherry Point, NC. LCPL. Just ordered a Svede


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

Helbergck said:


> 04 Pulse Red 6 speed. Stationed at Cherry Point, NC. LCPL. Just ordered a Svede


I just got orders out there. I'll be out there in April, hope to see more goats out there.


----------



## Helbergck (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm over in Japan right now but will be back in Dec. It's a nice area. It's a small town right outside the base, but there is a lot to do within driving distance.


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

Helbergck said:


> I'm over in Japan right now but will be back in Dec. It's a nice area. It's a small town right outside the base, but there is a lot to do within driving distance.


Cool, sounds good!


----------



## rtsoul (Feb 6, 2009)

Active Marine Sergeant '04 A4 QSM/BLK interior


----------



## warconsul (Jul 13, 2012)

M6 blue on blue 05 goat. Procharged, Kooks 1 7/8 headers, straight piped to magnaflow mufflers. Lowered / Pedders suspension all the way around. FWB, FL


----------

